# Franchi Affinity ?



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

The Franchi Affinity bolt head is exposed to the elements: would dirt, snow, rain and or mud end up in the chamber, lifter on discharging a round?

[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/FranchiAffinityBolt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It is NOT exposede to the elements when closed.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunter_58346 said:


> It is NOT exposede to the elements when closed.


The one I was holding with the bolt in battery, about 1/2" of the bolt certainly is exposed.

Check out the link and look at the exposed bolt head. 
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...i-affinity-in-realtree-ap-and-realtree-max-4/


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

You obviously have not looked at a Benelli close up. Same basic bolt and it hasn't been an issue. Only real complaint about them is the occasional Benelli bump/click issue. Winchester 1300 has the same basic setup also.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

driggy said:


> You obviously have not looked at a Benelli close up.


Specifically which Benelli, I have a Benelli M4 and the bolt is within the chamber, note my M4:

EDIT: Dang, for whatever reason, the image shows the bolt in battery, but when it is displayed, it is cut from the picture. Will research why.

[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/003-5.jpg[/IMG]

If you position your cursor over the bolt of the M4, the bolt head isn't showing: http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli-m4.php


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot about the M4. It is the only gas Benelli. All the rest are ID.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

driggy said:


> I forgot about the M4. It is the only gas Benelli. All the rest are ID.


Following your post, I checked out the Benelli, Beretta and Franchi field models, big as crap they all have rotating bolts and are exposed. Dang, never knew that, thanks for the education. At least my M16 had a dust cover.


----------

